# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Berita duka cita

## Eno TB

Turut berduka cita atas wafatnya Papinya P'Ricky tercinta. Salam hormat.
Eno TB & family serta keluarga besar Tanjung Barat.

Begitupun turut berduka cita jg atas wafatnya Papinya Kentaro Sakai.
Salam Eno TB

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya sekeluarga ikut berduka cita om Ricky
Semoga Almarhum mendapat tempat yang layak di sisiNya
Dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan mendapat kekuatan. Amin

----------


## William Pantoni

Turut berduka Cita sedalam2nya Om Ricky....
Semoga keluarga yg dtinggalkan tabah selalu....

----------


## SUNU

Saya sekeluarga turut berduka cita atas wafatnya Ayahanda Pak Ricky.
Semoga arwahnya mendapat tempat yang baik disisiNya.
Amiiin...

----------


## E. Nitto

*Saya berserta keluarga turut berduka cita sedalam-dalamnya atas wafatnya Ayah om Ricky.
Semoga Almarhum mendapatkan tempat yg terbaik disisi-Nya sesuai dengan amal ibadahnya, serta untuk keluarga yg ditinggalkannya selalu diberikan kekuatan dan ketabahan... Amin.. Amin... Amin...*

----------


## cemplon

Pak Ricky, 
Saya turut berduka cita atas wafatnya Ayahanda Pak Ricky. 
Semoga keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan.

----------


## Teddy

Pak Ricky,
saya mengucapkan turut berduka cita, semoga almarhum mendapat ketenangan dan keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberi kekuatan dan ketabahan. amien

----------


## YudiHP

Kami sekeluarga ikut berduka cita yg mendalam, atas wafatnya Ayahanda Pak Ricky,
Semoga ayahanda mendapatkan tempat terbaik disisi tuhan, Amiin...

----------


## arungtasik

Om Ricky, turut berbelasungkawa atas berpulangnya ayahanda. Semoga beroleh tempat nan lapang di sisiNya. 

Tomi Lebang

----------


## Penta

Saya ikut berbela sungkawa atas wafatnya Ayahanda Pak Ricky .
Kami berdo'a , mohon pada Allah SWT agar Almarhum mendapat tempat yang sebaik-baiknya disisi NYA.

----------


## rvidella

Turut berduka cita ...

peace and respect,

Dodo

----------


## karom

turut berduka cita yang mendalam atas meninggalnya papa pak Ricky ... semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan selalu diberi ketabahan

----------


## hankoi

Saia turut berbela sungkawa atas wafatnya Ayahanda Pak Ricky .
Kami berdo'a , mohon pada Allah SWT agar Almarhum mendapat tempat yang sebaik-baiknya disisi NYA.
Dan sem0ga keluarga yang ditinggalkan mendapat ketabahan . .. ..

----------


## topkoifarm

turut berdukacita atas meninggalnya ayahanda pak Ricky.....semoga diterima disisi Tuhan...

----------


## sferryirawan

Turut berduka cita pak Ricky, semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan mendapat ketabahan dari NYA

----------


## joko

saya sekeluarga mewakili koi-s wilayah bandung dan sekitarnya turut berduka cita yg sedalam dalamnya semoga diterima amal ibadahnya semoga yg ditinggalkan di beri ketabahan. amin

----------


## 80en

Turut Berduka Cita dengan meninggalnya Ayah dari Bp. Ricky, semoga ketabahan diberikan oleh Tuhan Yang Maha Esa kepada keluarga yang ditinggalkan.

----------


## revanio

saya sek turut berduka cita atas wafatnya ayahanda bpk ricky walaupun belum kenal namun melalui forum ini menjadikan nilai2 kekeluargaan sebagai pencinta koi semakin bertambah.

salam

fredy revanio-koi's hunter

----------


## irwhadi

Turut berduka cita atas meningggalnya ayahnda Bpk. Ricky, semoga diterima disisi Nya. Amin...

----------


## monscine

My deep condolences Mr. Ricky

May he rest in peace and live happily in God's kingdom...

Deepest regards,
Handy Y.

----------


## KARHOMA

pak Ricky, 

Saya mengucapkan turut berduka cita yg sedalam-dalamnya atas meninggalnya ayahanda pak Ricky ...   ::

----------


## fishparadise

Turut berduka cita atas meninggalnya ayahanda dari bapak Ricky, 

Budi Widjaja
Fish Paradise

----------


## nox

Turut berduka cita..

Nico

----------


## PutNus

*Pak Ricky, 
Dari lubuk hati yang paling dalam, kami sekeluarga Turut Berduka Cita atas Meninggalnya Papi Tercinta. 
Insya Allah arwah beliau mendapat tempat yang mulia disisiNYA, dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan selalu mendapat Berkah serta  Selalu dilimpahi RidhoNYA dalam setiap gerak kehidupannya.
Amin Ya Robalallamin.*

----------


## agung_pribadi

Turut berduka cita ... smoga arwah Beliau diterima disisi Nya 

& bagi yang ditinggalkan di berikan Ketabahan .. Amien


Agung Pribadi

----------


## cantonguy

Turut berduka cita atas meninggalnya ayah dari Bp. Ricky .

Riwin

----------


## steamkoi

Turut Berduka Cita Pak Ricky even we are not actually know each other  ::  .
God give you and all your family a fortitude to move on. This situation brings a heartbreak that no one can heal , but your Father gave You and Your family memories that even death cannot steal. God Bless You And Your Family.


-Irvan & all Koi's Members-

----------


## Robby Iwan

*RICK,*

*SAYA DAN KELUARGA TURUT BERDUKA CITA ATAS WAFATNYA AYAHANDA TERCINTA.*

----------


## Davkoi

Turut Berduka Cita dengan meninggalnya Ayah dari Bp. Ricky, 
semoga ketabahan diberikan oleh Tuhan Yang Maha Esa kepada keluarga yang ditinggalkan.

----------


## paimo

ikut berbela sungkawa yg mendalam....
hanya do`a yg teriring......
smoga mendapat tempat yg layak disisi-NYA.....

----------


## chester

Teman-teman Forum, atas nama keluarga saya mengucapkan banyak terimakasih atas ucapan dan harapan-harapannya, may he rest peace.

Warm regards
ricky

----------


## dattairadian

Om Ricky, maaf terlambat... baru sempat buka2 thread.
Turut berduka cita ya... Semoga almarhum diterima di sisiNYA dan yang ditinggalkan diberi kekuatan dan ketabahan. Amiiin....

----------


## chester

No problem Oom Datta and many thanks for the prayers.

Warm regards

----------


## showa

lebih terlambat lagi nih, mohon maaf ya om.


turut berbela sungkawa ya om, semoga almarhum mendapat tempat yg baik di sisi Nya.
dan kepada keluarga yg ditinggalkan semoga diberikan kekuatan dan ketabahan lahir batin. ( Amiiiin ....._)


salam

rudy beserta keluarga.

----------

